# Research Program for Relationships - Get Paid to Participate



## Chris H. (Jan 27, 2007)

The OurRelationship.com program was developed by Drs. Andrew Christensen and Brian Doss, faculty members at UCLA and the University of Miami. They are leading relationship experts and developed a cutting-edge, research-based approach called Integrative Behavioral Couple Therapy (IBCT). IBCT was studied in the largest and longest randomized study of couple therapy ever conducted. This study showed that IBCT can help most moderately- and severely-distressed couples improve their marriage and avoid divorce – for five years or longer. No other approach out there can say that. Period.

Now, Drs. Doss and Christensen have translated IBCT into www.OurRelationship.com – a confidential program that you can do free of charge in your own home, on your own time, without needing to meet with a marriage counselor. You can complete the program by yourself or with your partner. As part of the online program, you’ll first get objective and tailored feedback on the state of your relationship. After selecting a problem to focus on, you’ll complete a number of engaging activities which include animations as well as videos of couples and Drs. Doss and Christensen. Additionally, you’ll have an opportunity to work with an online “coach”, a staff member who can help you apply the activities to your own relationship and help in the event of problems.

Additionally, for a limited time, by participating in the ongoing research study, you can earn $180-$250 per couple (or $65-$100) for the individual program) by completing all of the research surveys during and following the program! For more information, visit them at www.OurRelationship.com or call at (305) 284-5613.


----------



## Attono (Nov 20, 2012)

So has anybody participated in this? Is it helpful?


----------



## anchorwatch (Mar 5, 2012)

Yes. 

It was.


----------

